
Clubhouse raises $100M from a16z - sdan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2020/05/15/andreessen-horowitz-wins-vc-sweepstakes-to-back-clubhouse-voice-app/#2a28ed1f6f2a
======
verdverm
Title does not match and is incorrect, they raised at a $100M valuation, $10M
on cash and possible follow-on later

